# Increase in statin prescriptions. Coming soon at a doctor near you.



## cave76 (Mar 21, 2014)

Two points of view.


1. "New Guidelines Extend Statins to 13M More Americans
Michael O'Riordan

DURHAM, NC – The new American College of Cardiology (ACC) and American Heart Association (AHA) guidelines for the treatment of cholesterol would *increase the number of individuals eligible for statin therapy by nearly 13 million people, an increase that is largely driven by older patients and treating individuals without cardiovascular disease,* according to a new analysis[1].

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/822210?src=wnl_edit_newsal&uac=23679EY

2. "On Tuesday, the American Heart Association and the American College of Cardiology issued new cholesterol guidelines that essentially declared, in one fell swoop, that millions of healthy Americans should immediately start taking pills — namely statins — for undefined health “benefits.”

This announcement is not a result of a sudden epidemic of heart disease, nor is it based on new data showing the benefits of lower cholesterol. Instead, *it is a consequence of simply expanding the definition of who should take the drugs — a decision that will benefit the pharmaceutical industry more than anyone else."*

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/14/opinion/dont-give-more-patients-statins.html

Of course if a person has lipid scores that are off the chart or other mitigating health issues----- then using your best judgement (and hopefully those of your doctor) should be the deciding factor.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 22, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Two points of view.
> 
> 
> 1. "New Guidelines Extend Statins to 13M More Americans
> ...



The above quotes are FYI. Here are some tips to lower your cholesterol you first have to understand what foods have high cholesterol.
_
"Foods to Avoid for High Cholesterol
Limit saturated fats and oils, such as butter, bacon drippings, lard, palm oil, and coconut oil. Instead, use soft tub margarine or vegetable oils, such as olive or canola oil.
Avoid trans fats or partially hydrogenated vegetable oils. These oils go through a process that makes them solid. They're found in some hard margarines, snack crackers, cookies, chips, and shortenings.
Limit fatty meats such as corned beef, pastrami, ribs, steak, ground meat, hot dogs, sausage, bacon, and processed meats like bologna. Also limit organ meats like liver and kidney. Replace with skinless chicken or turkey, lean beef, veal, pork, lamb, and fish. Try some meatless main dishes, like beans, peas, pasta, or rice.
Limit meat, poultry, and fish to no more than two servings, or 5 oz (140 g), a day. Remember that a serving is about the size of a deck of playing cards.
Limit egg yolks.
Limit milk products that contain more than 1% milk fat. This includes cream, most cheeses, and nondairy coffee creamers or whipped topping (which often contain coconut or palm oils). Instead try fat-free or low-fat milk (0% to 1% fat) and low-fat cheeses.
Limit snack crackers, muffins, quick breads, croissants, and cakes made with saturated or hydrogenated fat, whole eggs, or whole milk. Try low-fat baked goods, and use any spreads or toppings lightly.
Instead of using butter or margarine on bread, try dipping it in olive oil.
Avoid fast foods like hamburgers, fries, fried chicken, and tacos. They are high in both total fat and saturated fat. When you eat out, choose broiled sandwiches or chicken without skin, salads with low-fat dressing, and foods that aren't fried. Ask the server to leave off the cheese and high-fat dressings like mayonnaise."
_
Foods to Avoid for High Cholesterol


----------

